# Pharma vs UG labs.



## ftf (Feb 27, 2021)

Let me get your opinion on something.
 I've read that 191aa HGH is more expensive to make. Most generic GH is not 191aa and is cheaper (192aa I think?). 192aa GH can cause you to develop a resistance to GH of all kinds, even your own body's. It seems like a lot of people are happy to buy and use color tops or whatever generic is cheap and available. Are they not concerned about becoming GH resistant? Am I misinformed about this? Fill me in here.


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2021)

ftf said:


> Let me get your opinion on something.
> I've read that 191aa HGH is more expensive to make. Most generic GH is not 191aa and is cheaper (192aa I think?). 192aa GH can cause you to develop a resistance to GH of all kinds, even your own body's. It seems like a lot of people are happy to buy and use color tops or whatever generic is cheap and available. Are they not concerned about becoming GH resistant? Am I misinformed about this? Fill me in here.



here you go, so we can read


----------



## Swiper. (Feb 28, 2021)

ftf said:


> Let me get your opinion on something.
> I've read that 191aa HGH is more expensive to make. Most generic GH is not 191aa and is cheaper (192aa I think?). 192aa GH can cause you to develop a resistance to GH of all kinds, even your own body's. It seems like a lot of people are happy to buy and use color tops or whatever generic is cheap and available. Are they not concerned about becoming GH resistant? Am I misinformed about this? Fill me in here.



there’s been a lot of testing done on generic GH. there’s good ones out there that are real.  

look around for generic growth hormone testing results.  after researching you’ll find there is a lot of good generic GH out there and who has the best track record on supplying them.


----------



## ftf (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for answering that question for me Swiper.


----------

